# Home Renovation Incentive missed the deadline date



## test123 (30 Jun 2014)

We got a new boiler & water tank last Dec. Had been meaning to look into grants under the HRI scheme but only got to it today & contacted the plumber.  They said that works completed between Oct-April, had to be input in HRI online by May 8th.
Looks like they are right from Revenue's site.
Seems very unfair to me?! This deadline wasn't publisied very much.
Is there anyway we can appeal to Revenue or could we get plumber to fudge the dates?


----------



## Leo (1 Jul 2014)

I very much doubt it I'm afraid. The Revenue Guide on HRI highlights that:



> Before any work starts and before you pay over any money, you should check that the work details have been entered to HRI online by the Contractor.
> If you don’t see the work details on HRI online, don’t engage the Contractor.



There are other notes on things that should have been carried out prior to works commencing for the work to qualify.


----------



## test123 (11 Sep 2014)

Just to update this old thread on the HRI scheme, in case anyone is searching old posts, looking for info on this issue.  Good news! I contacted Revenue today and they have disregarded the previous May deadline, for works completed in 2013, you can now claim for work completed that year. Delighted!


----------



## Leo (15 Sep 2014)

Great result, thanks for the update.


----------

